# Illustrator CS3 Schrift -> Pfad hinzufügen



## Testsieger (24. September 2007)

Moin zusammen...

Habe folgendes Problem:

Habe einen Schriftzug den ich in CS3 in Pfade umgewandelt habe. Nun möchte ich diesem Schriftpfad weitere Pfade hinzufügen (siehe Bild / blaue Linien ) Diese neuen Pfade sollen eine Einheit mit dem Schriftpfad bilden. Hab alles probiert aber irgendwie bin ich gescheitert  Die Endpunkte der neuen Pfade sollten genau auf dem alten Schriftpfad liegen. Hoffe auf Hilfe wenns geht mit exakten Schritten.









Danke und MfG TS


----------



## OMAN_one (27. September 2007)

Hi Testsieger,

http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=magnetischehilfsliniendh7.jpg

ich hoffe das hilft weiter


----------

